# Home Inspections



## wcgolf (Oct 9, 2007)

Looking at purchasing a new house and need suggestions for home inspectors for Gulf Breeze. Would love to have someone that can do an air quality test at the same time for mold and mildew. Let me know who you have used in the past.

Thanks!

Mac


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Ellis home inspections.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just had mine inspected by Charlie Pfeilfler. Pfeilfler Home Inspections. His number is ( 850) 932-4885. Did a great job. Having a wind mitigation inspection tomorrow to save some on the insurance. Worth the 75.00 dollars to get it done. As far a mold and mildew go trust your sense of smell and your eyes. Don't get ripped off. I do water damage restoration and floor care for a living. I deal with mold and mildew all the time.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

https://www.myfloridalicense.com/wl11.asp?mode=2&search=LicTyp&SID=&brd=&typ=

Only use people off this list


----------

